# vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?



## Administrator (7. Dezember 2006)

*vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## iakchos (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

vBulletin kann ich überall haben, das gute PCG-Forum nur hier!   

[x] Nein, das alte Forum ist super!


----------



## LordMephisto (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Bitte kein vBulletin


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich brauche keine Minispielchen aber allein die Suchfunktion von vBulletin ist ne ganze Ecke besser als hier auf PCGames. Hätte nix gegen einen Wechsel.


----------



## Atropa (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				LordMephisto am 07.12.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein vBulletin



Dito

An dem Tag wo hier vBulletin aufschlägt gebe ich meine Sterne ab und werde diese Seite aus meinen Favoriten löschen.

Das Pcg-Forum war eben gerade wegen seiner schlichten nicht überladenen Software immer einer meiner Favoriten. Das was hier einem geboten wird ist doch wirklich mehr als ausreichend....ok, die eine oder andere Funktion gehört vielleicht etwas optimiert, wie die angesprochene Suchfunktion, aber vom Grundgerüst her ist es hier doch wirklich mehr als gesund aufgebaut.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keine Minispielchen aber allein die Suchfunktion von vBulletin ist ne ganze Ecke besser als hier auf PCGames. Hätte nix gegen einen Wechsel.


dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. eine bessere suchfunktion wäre sehr wünschenswert, vielleicht auch mit datumsfunktion.
aber vBulletin ist langweilig. und total überladen, wenn alle features drin wären, die man haben kann, wäre das forum für mich auch wesentlich weniger attraktiv.


----------



## Atrox (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Pcg-Forum war eben gerade wegen seiner schlichten nicht überladenen Software immer einer meiner Favoriten. Das was hier einem geboten wird ist doch wirklich mehr als ausreichend....ok, die eine oder andere Funktion gehört vielleicht etwas optimiert, wie die angesprochene Suchfunktion, aber vom Grundgerüst her ist es hier doch wirklich mehr als gesund aufgebaut.


meine worte.
das alte behalten, is doch viel schöner


----------



## INU-ID (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wehe einer erklärt mal kurz was das überhaupt ist...


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

sorry inu, aber das weiss man einfach, wenn man im internet unterwegs ist.
und sonst frag wiki. oder kennst du das auch nicht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe einer erklärt mal kurz was das überhaupt ist...


Google kennst du, oder?


----------



## Atropa (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe einer erklärt mal kurz was das überhaupt ist...


Eine Forensoftware die man vermutlich in jedem zweiten Forum finden kann, wie z.B. Im GSPB (Gamestar).
Die Software ist einfach völlig überladen und bietet für jeden Mist irgendeine Funktion, ob man das braucht ist die andere Frage.

btw. was mich aber mal viel mehr interessieren würde, warum wird hier an eine Umstellung überhaupt gedacht ? bis jetzt hat doch alles im grossen und ganz prima funktioniert ?!
Dazu ist die letzte Umstellung hier im Forum doch wirklich noch nicht soooo lange her.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Software ist einfach völlig überladen und bietet für jeden Mist irgendeine Funktion, ob man das braucht ist die andere Frage.


meines wissens kann man es auch stark beschneiden, aber warum dann überhaupt ein wechsel?
ich dachte, man sei stolz auf die eigenentwicklung. oder gibt's unabwendbare probleme?


----------



## darksi9e (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

VBulletin is ne hammers Forensoftware. Also ich war dafür, weil das einfahc besser zu bedienen und übersichtlicher ist. 
VBulletin 4tw. xD

http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/


----------



## doceddy (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

bääää

v-dingsda ist übelstscheiße! ist doch voll unübersichtlich und verwirrend.

bitte bitte lasst es so sein wie es jetzt ist.
fals es doch eine umstellung geben wird, werde ich mich hier wohl nie wieder sehen lassen


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Dieses hier behalten. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum mich dieses Forum hier in meiner Internetanfangszeit am wenigsten abgeschreckt hat  Und vermissen tu ich hier nichts (gut, Suchfunktion hat Macken, aber sonst...).


----------



## BlackDead (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich bin auch dafür das man das alte Forum behält. 
Die Suchfunktion von vBulletin ist zwar wirklich besser aber ansonsten fallen mir keine wirklichen Vorteile ein.
Das mit den Minispielen ist zwar eine nette Idee aber relativ unnötig wie ich finde.


----------



## Zugluft (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wenn dadurch dann auch nur ein Administrator gekündigt wird (gibt ja dann weniger zu tun für die) bin ich gegen vBulletin 



Spoiler



schleim


. Desweiteren find ich das Woltlab BurningBook besser als vBulletin   

Also ich bin dagegen, denn im Grunde kann man doch Stolz sein @Computec, gerade nicht so ein Forum wie jeder andere zu besitzen. Zumal es ja auch noch gut funktioniert


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

*@Nali und Hanfi Bumsis:* Sicher kenn ich Google und WiKi - ich dachte aber es wäre doch mal n Ding wenns einer von euch, mit wenigen Worten (hat sich ja auch der eine oder andere gefunden), erklärt.   

Wenn ich Sätze wie "vBulletin ist eine bekannte proprietäre Softwarelösung für Webforen. vBulletin ist in der Skriptsprache PHP geschrieben und benutzt MySQL-Datenbanken für die Speicherung von Inhalten." lese bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer als vorher...   

Bin halt kein Progger... und da knapp 30% "vBulletin? Was ist das?" angeklickt hat... ^^


----------



## BlackDead (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				INU-ID am 08.12.2006 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *@Nali und Hanfi Bumsis:* Sicher kenn ich Google und WiKi - ich dachte aber es wäre doch mal n Ding wenns einer von euch, mit wenigen Worten (hat sich ja auch der eine oder andere gefunden), erklärt.
> 
> Wenn ich Sätze wie "vBulletin ist eine bekannte proprietäre Softwarelösung für Webforen. vBulletin ist in der Skriptsprache PHP geschrieben und benutzt MySQL-Datenbanken für die Speicherung von Inhalten." lese bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer als vorher...
> 
> Bin halt kein Progger... und da knapp 30% "vBulletin? Was ist das?" angeklickt hat... ^^




Hier mal ein Beispiel wie vBulletin aussieht
http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum/index.php
Das ist nur das vBulletin Support Forum aber es genügt um sehen was man sich unter vBulletin vorstellen muss.


----------



## darksi9e (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				BlackDead am 08.12.2006 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 08.12.2006 00:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geb doch noch ein hässlicheres Beispiel. :p *ironie-aus*
Man kann VBulletin so schön in eine HP einbauen, da merks du dann keinen unterschied zum alten Forum, außer dass die Funktionen besser sind.
Webspell wär aber auch ne coole Lösung.


----------



## freak (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Eine neue Forensoftware wäre was feines.


----------



## Joe_2000 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich fänd nen neues PCG vBulletin Forum prima.    Schön übersichtlich, super Suchfunktionen, einfach besser.   

Wieso denken hier eigentlich viele, dass man das ganze gleich mit Funktionen nur so überfüllt?   Man kanns ja auch angenehm gestalten, wie z.B. das onlinekosten.de Forum. Klar, auf Mini-Spielchen und Schnickschnack hab ich auch keine Lust   , aber vBulletin als Basis unterstütze ich definitiv! 

Joe


----------



## bsekranker (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Egal, wie viel man an einem vBulletin-Forum herumbastelt, für mich bleibt das Grunddesign immer hässlich und unpraktisch - vBulletin kommt niemals an die Eleganz und Schlichtheit des PCG-Forums heran. 


Im Falle eines Wechsels würde ich mir auch überlegen, ob ich hierbleibe - falls nur PCG wechselt, kann ich ja immer noch zu PCGH fliehen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Kein Wechsel! Alles soll so bleiben wie es ist. PCG.de hat die Schlichtheit und die Effizienz eines Borgkubus. Höchstens die SuFu könnte man effizienter gestalten, der Rest soll aber büdde so bleiben. Bin schon in genug anderen vBulletin Foren unterwegs, wo man regelmäßig Augen- und Kopfkrebs vom Layout und der Gliederung / Farbwahl bekommt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Teslatier (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich wär für keinen Wechsel. Das PCG-Forum hat doch irgendwie Stil. Is halt nich so 08/15.

ciao


----------



## ich98 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 07.12.2006 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito 

Ich will das alte Forum behalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				ich98 am 08.12.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wenn MPOs Lebenswerk zerstoert wird, dann nimmt er sich sicher den naechsten Strick 

Dagegen (aber aus anderen Gruenden)! :>


----------



## DawnHellscream (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

ach das is Bulletin

ja kenn ich ..hat mich bisher wneig gestört ..also vom design her is es gut ...doch würd ich dem alten, schnöden und übersichtlichen design von pcgames.de hintehrertrauern ..aber vlt nur für 3 monate


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe einer erklärt mal kurz was das überhaupt ist...



Gott sei dank hat wer gefragt und als Antwort (bissl später) auch nen Link zu sonem Board bekommen. Konnte irgendwie nix bildliches drunter vorstellen.

Zum Thema:
So lassen. 
Danke!


----------



## Dumbi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

*Würg*
Bitte nicht das vBulletin, welches man mittlerweile bei 95% aller Online-Foren findet. Ich wäre nie so lange in diesem Forum geblieben, wenn es hier nicht diese schlichte, übersichtliche und erfrischend andere Forensoftware geben würde. Das v-Zeug hat einfach viel zu viele unnötige Spielereien, ich denke da z.B. an verschiedene Textfarben und -größen. In anderen Communities habe ich bereits zu genüge erlebt, wie nervtötend es beispielsweise ist, wenn einem alle zwei Beiträge eine knallbunte XXL-Signatur entgegenblinkt. Wenn das hier ebenfalls mal so aussehen wird, dann wär die Seite für mich gestorben.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich hätte nichts gegen einen Wechsel, da die vBulletin Software sehr ausgereift, schnell und komfortabel ist (was natürlich insbesondere für Webmaster attraktiv ist).

Allerdings schließe ich mich den meisten Vorpostern an:

Bitte, bitte, wenn, dann so schnörkellos wie möglich, das Layout sollte so behalten werden, wie es ist, Farb / Font / und Schriftgrößenauswahl auf ein Minimum beschränkt werden.

Allerdings votiere ich an dieser Stelle für einen "Kopf-an-die-Wand-hämmer" Smilie. Den bräuchte ich manchmal dringend, um meine Aussagen zu unterstreichen...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich bin schockiert...  :-o  So viele Leute hängen an dem Forum? Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich persönlich bin ja vBulletin-Fan. Ich liebe die meiner Meinung nach beste Übersicht, das Design und die Funktionen. All das, was unser bisheriges Forum nicht bietet. Aber kann es vielleicht auch einfach Nostalgie sein bei vielen Leuten hier?  Oder was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vorteile bei unserem Forum gegenüber vBulletin? Wenn wir vBulletin einführen sollten (!!!) dann natürlich in sachlicher, schnörkelloser Form. All den Schnickschnack will wahrscheinlich niemand. Auch blinkende Signaturen sind, gelinde gesagt, für den Popo. Aber das kann man ja in die "Netiquette" schreiben und bei Verstoß rausnehmen. *auf-scos-schiel*


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 09.12.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schockiert...  :-o  So viele Leute hängen an dem Forum? Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich persönlich bin ja vBulletin-Fan. Ich liebe die meiner Meinung nach beste Übersicht, das Design und die Funktionen. All das, was unser bisheriges Forum nicht bietet. Aber kann es vielleicht auch einfach Nostalgie sein bei vielen Leuten hier?  Oder was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vorteile bei unserem Forum gegenüber vBulletin? Wenn wir vBulletin einführen sollten (!!!) dann natürlich in sachlicher, schnörkelloser Form. All den Schnickschnack will wahrscheinlich niemand. Auch blinkende Signaturen sind, gelinde gesagt, für den Popo. Aber das kann man ja in die "Netiquette" schreiben und bei Verstoß rausnehmen. *auf-scos-schiel*



 
- schlichtes Design
- geile Smilies
- übersichtlich
- nicht so überladen
- Einzigartigkeit
- keine Bilder von Usern bzw. doofe Gif-Animationen

 
- Forensuche nicht flexibel genug
- verschiedene Kleinigkeiten die mir gerade nicht einfallen

Liegen ja wohl Welten dazwischen und das XHTML Forum ist schon eins der schönsten.
PCG: http://www.blackhawk-zone.de/bilder/pcg.jpg
XHTML: http://www.blackhawk-zone.de/bilder/xhtml.jpg


----------



## freak (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass dieses Forum hier ausgedient hat. Es gibt einfach bessere und voll ausgereifte Forensoftware - das soll keine Kritik an den Entwicklern hier sein - unter anderem das vBulletin. Man kann die Optionen genau einstellen, dann ist alles genauso übersichtlich und schlicht wie in diesem Forum. 

Ich kann natürlich auch diejenigen verstehen, die wie ich schon Jahre mit dieser Software hier glücklich sind, aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man sich nach ein paar Wochen der "Trauer" und der Umgewöhnung sehr gut mit einer anderen Software arrangieren kann.

Liebe Grüße
freak


----------



## butt3rkeks (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte alles so bleiben wie es ist, einfach schon aus nostalgischen Gründen. Diese Forensoftware hat sich bewährt, warum also ändern ? Klar, bei großen Threads und der angesprochenen Suchfunktion ist noch einiges zu Optimieren, die teilweise unmöglichen Zeiten, welche es braucht, um Threads mit 10k+ Posts zu öffnen, grenzen an Schikane *g*, aber dennoch ... dieses Forum haben speziell die älteren Member lieb gewonnen. 
Der größte bereits angesprochene Vorteil des aktuellen Forums ist aber die Einzigartigkeit der Software.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 09.12.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das kann man ja in die "Netiquette" schreiben und bei Verstoß rausnehmen. *auf-scos-schiel*


Und wie wir alle wissen, halten sich selbstverständlich alle Member an die Netiquette...    
Die Mods für das Entfernen der Sigs einzusetzen halte ich persönlich für einen sinnlosen einfall, da die COs mit dem Editieren wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr nachkommen werden.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Bloß kein neues Forum!!! Jetzt kenn ich endlich die meisten funktionen udn beherrsche sie auch, da kommt ihr und wollt ein neues Forum. 
Bitte nicht!


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.12.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 09.12.2006 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann man das in vBulletin nicht sperren?


Kommt diese Frage/Diskussion jetzt wegen dem "Aufschrei" beim PCGH Forum?


----------



## iakchos (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich versteh v.a. nicht, warum man zwanghaft etwas verändern muss, wo es doch super funktioniert. Das kostet doch nur Geld. :-o

Bis auf die SuFu ist doch wirklich alles super!


Mir persönlich war vB jedenfalls immer eher unsympatisch. Vllt. liegt das aber auch nur an den Grafiken, die man ja verändern könnte.

Falls das möglich ist, wär ich vllt. dafür vB einzuführen, wenn 
-Smilies   
-Design
-Berechtigungen der User (zB Bilder posten)
-nützliche Funktionen wie die Top 100
-unanimierte Avas, die eine einheitliche Größe haben und per Klick vergrößert werden können (  )
-usw.
nämlich die Sachen, die die Ctec Foren so einzigartig machen beibehalten werden.

Solang die vielen Funktionen gut versteckt sind kann es die meinetwegen auch geben.   

Am liebsten wär aber auch mir, wenn alles beim alten bleiben würde.


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Geht mir weg mit dem Plastik-vBulletin-Kram... Alles gut so wies ist


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

[x] altes Design
vBulletin und alles sieht gleich aus...   
Bitte wahrt die Einzigartigkeit!


----------



## Joe_2000 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Angenommen man würde mit vBulletin als Basis z.B. die Schriftgrößen/Farben-Veränderung, abgedrehte Signaturen und eine Flut an (vorallem zu großen) Smileys sperren und nen ähnlich schlichtes Layout finden wie beim jetzigen Forum, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach perfekt !    

Nur aus Nostalgiegründen an dem Forum hier hängen!? Kann ich nicht verstehen.  :-o   Und die Überladung und den Kitsch könnte man ja verhindern.   

Joe


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wer zur Hölle kommt auf die Idee, auch nur an die Einführung von vBulletin zu denken? Wenn diese Seite hier nach der Einführung von GoogleAdds und Bilder-Signaturen noch weitere 0815-"Features" "bietet", werd ich über meinen täglichen Aufenthalt hier ernsthaft nachdenken müssen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Nurgler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Joe_2000 am 09.12.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen man würde mit vBulletin als Basis z.B. die Schriftgrößen/Farben-Veränderung, abgedrehte Signaturen und eine Flut an (vorallem zu großen) Smileys sperren und nen ähnlich schlichtes Layout finden wie beim jetzigen Forum, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach perfekt !
> 
> Nur aus Nostalgiegründen an dem Forum hier hängen!? Kann ich nicht verstehen.  :-o   Und die Überladung und den Kitsch könnte man ja verhindern.
> 
> Joe



Und was haben wir dann von vBulletin, wenn alles abgeschlatet wird, was es anders machen würde, als das hier?

Also ich bin auch GEGEN vBulletin!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.12.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mods für das Entfernen der Sigs einzusetzen halte ich persönlich für einen sinnlosen einfall, da die COs mit dem Editieren wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr nachkommen werden.


Dürfte aber zumindest leichter sein, als im jetzigen Forum. Hier wird ja die Signatur jeweils als "Beitrag" unter dem eigentlichen Beitrag gespeichert. Sprich, wenn jemand eine unpassende Signatur hat, dann müssen alle Beiträge bearbeitet werden. Mit einer entsprechenden Boardsoftware kann ein Mod die Signatur global ändern bzw. IMO auch bei bestimmten Leiten sperren.
Klar hat man sich an das PCG Forum gewähnt und über die Zeit auch "lieb gewonnen". Allerdings muss man ja - ganz gleich - welche Forensoftware verwendet wird, nicht alle Funktionen ein grafischen Details einschalten. Wenn man sich z.B. VB im Netz anschaut, dann gibt es doch einige Unterschiede in Sachen Gestaltung und Aussehen.


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte aber zumindest leichter sein, als im jetzigen Forum. Hier wird ja die Signatur jeweils als "Beitrag" unter dem eigentlichen Beitrag gespeichert. Sprich, wenn jemand eine unpassende Signatur hat, dann müssen alle Beiträge bearbeitet werden. Mit einer entsprechenden Boardsoftware kann ein Mod die Signatur global ändern bzw. IMO auch bei bestimmten Leiten sperren.
> Klar hat man sich an das PCG Forum gewähnt und über die Zeit auch "lieb gewonnen". Allerdings muss man ja - ganz gleich - welche Forensoftware verwendet wird, nicht alle Funktionen ein grafischen Details einschalten. Wenn man sich z.B. VB im Netz anschaut, dann gibt es doch einige Unterschiede in Sachen Gestaltung und Aussehen.



ich würde gerne mal einen Screenshot sehen, wo man gezeigt bekommt, wie vBulletin dann hier aussieht.

btw: was passiert mit den ganzen Threads usw.?


----------



## Nurgler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				ich98 am 09.12.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder ein alternatvies Probedesign.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte aber zumindest leichter sein, als im jetzigen Forum. Hier wird ja die Signatur jeweils als "Beitrag" unter dem eigentlichen Beitrag gespeichert. Sprich, wenn jemand eine unpassende Signatur hat, dann müssen alle Beiträge bearbeitet werden. Mit einer entsprechenden Boardsoftware kann ein Mod die Signatur global ändern bzw. IMO auch bei bestimmten Leiten sperren.


Also kann man als Mod die Signatur eines Users ändern, wobei diese dann aus allen bisherigen Beiträgen verschwindet? Wusste ich gar nicht, klingt ja dann doch nicht so schlecht.   :-o


----------



## BlackDead (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.12.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist auch so wenn man bei vBulletin eigenhändig die Signatur ändert. 
Die veränderte Signatur sieht man dann auch bei Posts die man vor der Signatur änderung gemacht hat.


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				BlackDead am 09.12.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch so wenn man bei vBulletin eigenhändig die Signatur ändert.
> Die veränderte Signatur sieht man dann auch bei Posts die man vor der Signatur änderung gemacht hat.



die wird quasi immer beim laden des Posts abgefragt und angezeigt.
Hier wird die Signatur mit dem Beitrag abgespeichert und fertig.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 09.12.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vorteile bei unserem Forum gegenüber vBulletin?


Gegenfrage.
Was macht VB großartig besser?
Mir fällt da nur die Suchfunktion ein. Threads durchsuchen zu können wäre schon ne feine Sachen, aber sonst?
Dieses Forum ist halt einzigartig in seiner Darstellung, ich bin es seit jahren gewöhnt und ich finde es besser und übersichtlicher als alle VB Boards auf denen ich mich rumtreibe.
Ich möchte alleine auf das Pulldownmenü nicht verzichten, damit erspart man sich das rumgeklicke wie es bei VB üblich ist um in ein anderes Unterforum zu kommen. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ne dev Online stellen, damit man mal nen eindruck von dem gewinnen kann, was ihr euch ja zweifelslos schon vorstellt.


----------



## Gunter (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

bloß kein vbulletin!

hässliche, überladene, unübersichtliche forensoftware in meinen augen.

braucht doch kein mensch hier. :-o


----------



## Dumbi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tag wo hier vBulletin aufschlägt gebe ich meine Sterne ab und werde diese Seite aus meinen Favoriten löschen.


Mit vB haste eh keine Sterne mehr, sondern nur noch den Vermerk "Moderator" unter deinem Nick.


----------



## Goddess (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich möchte kein "vBulletin", da das Forum so in Ordnung ist, wie es nun mal ist. _Nur das eben die Suche-Funktion ein wenig verbessert werden könnte..._ "Mini-Spielchen" würde ich schon gerne haben, aber dafür auf "vBulletin" um steigen? Das müsste doch auch ohne funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Bin auch gegen vBulletin, die ,,tollen" neuerungen sind ohnehin in meinen Augen Schwachsinn/unnötig (außer der viel erwähnten/kritisierten Fornsuche), dafür verschlechtert sich mit vBulletin auch einiges, z.B. die Übersichtlichkeit oder die ganzen bunten Farben, Signaturen, Schriftgrößen,.... d.h. das ganze Forum würde Bonbonbunt und unlesbar werden oder die Sternchen würden irre viel Arbeit haben oder man würde solche Funktionen streichen und dann beim jetzigen Forum minus einiger positiven Sachen vom jetzigen ankommen.....
das einzige was ich btw. am jetzigen Forum zu bemängeln habe, ist, das sich einige Threads hin und wieder nicht öffnen lassen, z.B. das ComGame, der GMZ(in den ich eh so gut wie nie reinwill   ) usw....

btw: war grad auf www.big-boards.com um mir mal anzugucken was für Foren so vBuletin nutzen, wusstet ihr, das wir gar nicht mit aufgeführt sind, da wir zu klein sind, dafür aber das Gamestar Forum, ein Daniel Kübelböck Fanforum und ca. 5 Rollertuning-Foren? erschreckend sowas   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Homerclon (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Also mir ists eigentlich egal, ich wünsche mir nur eine Funktionen.
"Springe" zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag
Es ist einfach nervend sich immer erst durch die ganzen Seiten zu wühlen um einen Beitrag zu finden den man noch nicht kennt. Bei kleinen Threads ists ja nicht schlimm, aber wenn die erstmal 4-5 Seiten haben wirds umständlich.


----------



## Dumbi (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Homerclon am 10.12.2006 05:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir ists eigentlich egal, ich wünsche mir nur eine Funktionen.
> "Springe" zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag
> Es ist einfach nervend sich immer erst durch die ganzen Seiten zu wühlen um einen Beitrag zu finden den man noch nicht kennt. Bei kleinen Threads ists ja nicht schlimm, aber wenn die erstmal 4-5 Seiten haben wirds umständlich.


Hm, gibt's diese Funktion bei vB?


----------



## bsekranker (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Homerclon am 10.12.2006 05:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir ists eigentlich egal, ich wünsche mir nur eine Funktionen.
> "Springe" zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag
> Es ist einfach nervend sich immer erst durch die ganzen Seiten zu wühlen um einen Beitrag zu finden den man noch nicht kennt. Bei kleinen Threads ists ja nicht schlimm, aber wenn die erstmal 4-5 Seiten haben wirds umständlich.


Und woher soll das Forensystem wissen, welche Postings du noch nicht gelesen hast? :o
Zumindest in der Flat-Ansicht wird der Thread ja seitenweise geladen; damit das Forum weiß, welche Beiträge du noch nicht kennst, müsste das ja postingweise geschehen.


----------



## Homerclon (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				bsekranker am 10.12.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 10.12.2006 05:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich eine komplette Seite gelesen habe dann kann ich die nächste schonmal nicht gelesen habe. Innerhalb einer Seite gehts nicht, ist klar, ausser man markiert die Posts manuell.
Und ansonsten wenn man alle gelesen hat kann man unmöglich den gelesen haben der 2Stunden später geschrieben wurde.
Wenn man 24/7 im Forum ist dann mag das unwichtig sein, da die neuen Posts ja direkt am Ende sind, aber wenn man mal mehrere Stunden nicht nachsieht dann kann es auch mal passieren das eine komplette Seite an Posts dazugekommen sind.

Wie das Programiert wird weis ich nicht, kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber dies hier ist das einzige Forum wo ich aktiv bin indem es diese Funktion nicht gibt.

Ansonsten in jedem Forum, darunter sind: vBulletin, phpBB, Invision Power Board & Burning Board


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ok, schaut euch mal das hier an:
http://foren.gamaxx.de/index.php

Das ist vBulletin und in keiner Weise bunt. Und wir würden vBulletin - wenn wir es einführen sollten - im Stil der PC Games halten. Also kein rosa oder quitschgelb  Sachlich und erwachsen, nicht überladen und unübersichtlich. So stelle ich persönlich mir das vor. Kiddobunte Foren sind weder schön noch sonst irgendwas.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 11.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, schaut euch mal das hier an:
> http://foren.gamaxx.de/index.php
> 
> Das ist vBulletin und in keiner Weise bunt. Und wir würden vBulletin - wenn wir es einführen sollten - im Stil der PC Games halten. Also kein rosa oder quitschgelb  Sachlich und erwachsen, nicht überladen und unübersichtlich. So stelle ich persönlich mir das vor. Kiddobunte Foren sind weder schön noch sonst irgendwas.



Ich kann mir nicht helfen - ich finde das hässlich. Ich bin jetzt über 4 Jahre hier und habe mich schon so sehr an das Forendesign gewöhnt, dass ich nicht auf SOWAS umsteigen will *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## LordMephisto (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 11.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, schaut euch mal das hier an:
> http://foren.gamaxx.de/index.php
> 
> Das ist vBulletin und in keiner Weise bunt. Und wir würden vBulletin - wenn wir es einführen sollten - im Stil der PC Games halten. Also kein rosa oder quitschgelb  Sachlich und erwachsen, nicht überladen und unübersichtlich. So stelle ich persönlich mir das vor. Kiddobunte Foren sind weder schön noch sonst irgendwas.


Das man das Design anpassen kann und VB das ein oder andere nützliche future hat, ist klar. Ich glaube darum geht es den meisten aber nicht.
VB bleibt trotzdem im Vergleich mit diesem Forum unübersichtlicher (Pulldownmenü, Forenübersicht etc.) Guck dir doch nur mal die Unterforen bei VB an. 
Diese Forensoftware ist einfach, schlicht, sachlich, übersichtlich und äusserst funktionell (von der Forensuche wie gesagt mal abgesehen). Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, für mich gibt es da draussen keine bessere Forensoftware wie diese von PCG.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 11.12.2006 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 11.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mann, hätte nie gedacht, dass Du und einige andere hier so konservativ sind....   

Ich bin dafür, unter der Prämisse, dass das Design sich nicht großartig verändert und alles schön übersichtlich bleibt.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Goddess (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				SebTh am 11.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, schaut euch mal das hier an:
> http://foren.gamaxx.de/index.php
> 
> Das ist vBulletin und in keiner Weise bunt. Und wir würden vBulletin - wenn wir es einführen sollten - im Stil der PC Games halten. Also kein rosa oder quitschgelb  Sachlich und erwachsen, nicht überladen und unübersichtlich. So stelle ich persönlich mir das vor. Kiddobunte Foren sind weder schön noch sonst irgendwas.


Für mich sieht das so aus, als sollten wir alle überredet werden, "VBB-Boards'" gegenüber ein wenig aufgeschlossener zu sein. Mir gefällt das verlinkte Board zum Beispiele ganz und gar nicht. Das Forum muss nicht "erwachsen" oder gar "schlicht" wirken. Davon wird das Forum nicht besser oder toller oder umfangreicher und noch weniger "einzigartig". Ich bin gegen den Tausch von etwas, das doch so wie es ist funktioniert, wie es soll. "VBB-Boards'" gibt es wie Sand am Meer, toll... Das Pcgames Forum in dieser Form gibt es nur 1x. Und das soll für so ein "VBB-Board" das beinahe jede zweite Seite betreibt "geopfert" werden? Welche Extras würden denn kommen wenn trotz vieler negativer Meinungen die Forum Software "getauscht" wird?


----------



## butt3rkeks (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wie sagt man doch so schön ? : Never change a runnig system


----------



## Michael-Miggi (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Allerdings votiere ich an dieser Stelle für einen "Kopf-an-die-Wand-hämmer" Smilie. Den bräuchte ich manchmal dringend, um meine Aussagen zu unterstreichen...  

Gruss,
Bremse [/quote]



     Und son einen der vor Wut explodiert! Ist gaaaanz wichtig! *g* mir ist gleich aber wenn vbulletin dann bitte in dem style wies jetzt ist.


greetz


----------



## HanFred (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Goddess am 12.12.2006 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sieht das so aus, als sollten wir alle überredet werden, "VBB-Boards'" gegenüber ein wenig aufgeschlossener zu sein.


jo... keine chance.

ich bin genug in anderen foren unterwegs, um die verschiedenen konfigurationsmöglichkleiten zu kennen. aber das hier finde ich besser. punkt.


----------



## crackajack (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				LordMephisto am 12.12.2006 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Forensoftware ist einfach, schlicht, sachlich, übersichtlich und äusserst funktionell (von der Forensuche wie gesagt mal abgesehen). Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, für mich gibt es da draussen keine bessere Forensoftware wie diese von PCG.


Kann dem zustimmen. Habe mir vor der Anmeldung hier ein paar Seiten mehr oder weinger angesehen, aber wirklich ansprechend fand ich nur die PCGames-seite und bin deswegen eig. auch nur hier unterwegs. (nach der Runderneuerung vor ein paar Monaten finde ich es überhaupt noch eine Ecke schöner. Meine Diskussionen  )
->
Vergesst das mit vBulletin....bleibt lieber einzigartig.


Die viel wichtigere Forderung von Spassbremse kann ich auch unterstützen; ein paar Smilies mehr, wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## bsekranker (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				crackajack am 12.12.2006 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die viel wichtigere Forderung von Spassbremse kann ich auch unterstützen; ein paar Smilies mehr, wären schon nicht schlecht.


Gibt es nicht schon genügend Smiley-Spam? 

Eine verschärfte Version von  wäre aber wirklich nicht schlecht (wie z.B. Kopf gegen die Wand hauen), aber dafür könnte man  ruhig entfernen - wer diesen Smiley benutzt, ist in der Regel (wie immer gilt: Ausnahmen...) für keine Art von Diskussion oder Gespräch qualifiziert. 


Eine andere Frage zu den Smileys:

Könnte man es nicht so hinbiegen, dass man jeden Smiley mit einer Kombination aus _:_ und einem einzigen Buchstaben einfügen kann?
Eben so wie den Ugly - statt __ einfacher per __.

Denn irgendwie fällt mir so langsam auf, dass ich sehr oft __ schreiben muss...


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Das nenne ich mal einen echten demokratischen Entscheidungsfindungsprozeß:

Also KEIN neues Forensystem, dafür aber neue Smilies, bitte!    

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				bsekranker am 12.12.2006 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 12.12.2006 09:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Smiliies sind das kleinste Problem, glaub ich.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die bei mir eh nicht sehe und das auch üüüüberhaupt nicht störend ist


----------



## Cooli11 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Dumbi am 10.12.2006 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 10.12.2006 05:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die gibt es, da würd ich mich freuen, wenn es die hier auch gäbe 

Aber ansonsten: Bitte nicht wechseln, diesen 0-8-15-Kram seh ich an jeder Ecke, dieses Forum hier find ich super (und ich hab mich dran gewöhnt  )


----------



## ich98 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				LordMephisto am 12.12.2006 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das man das Design anpassen kann und VB das ein oder andere nützliche future hat, ist klar. Ich glaube darum geht es den meisten aber nicht.
> VB bleibt trotzdem im Vergleich mit diesem Forum unübersichtlicher (Pulldownmenü, Forenübersicht etc.) Guck dir doch nur mal die Unterforen bei VB an.
> Diese Forensoftware ist einfach, schlicht, sachlich, übersichtlich und äusserst funktionell (von der Forensuche wie gesagt mal abgesehen). Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, für mich gibt es da draussen keine bessere Forensoftware wie diese von PCG.



mehr gibts auch von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen


----------



## alexgo (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

PCG ist eins der ersten Foren an die ich mich rangetraut hatte (hatte vorher nichts mit Foren am Hut), vor allem wegen dem "sympathischen" Design 

Alles ist selbsterklärend und das gesamte Forum ist nicht überladen (Signaturbilder, etc.) 

Also bitte das alte Forum beibehalten


----------



## Anbei (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keine Minispielchen aber allein die Suchfunktion von vBulletin ist ne ganze Ecke besser als hier auf PCGames. Hätte nix gegen einen Wechsel.


Dito.

Ebenso neu Beiträge finden. Ich persönlich finde vB einfach besser, mit dem Forensystem hier finde ich mich einfach nicht zurecht.


----------



## Montares (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

jeder 2te arsch hat diese software. inkl. mir in meinem forum. ^^
ich finde pcgames.de hat was besseres verdient  etwas einzigartiges wie dieses nette forum hier is doch was feines. versteh nicht warum unbedingt gewechselt werden soll.
ich komm hier immer her... egal was für ne software ihr benutzt.


wenn ich als einziger in der stadt mir ein eigenes auto gebaut habe und jeder sagt, dass es stylish, interessant ist und abgeht wie schmidts katze, dann hol ich mir doch keinen corsa nur weil der ne bessere einspritzpumpe hat ^^
ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich hätte aber noch einen anderen Vorschlag zu machen. Wie wär's mit einer Ignore Liste, in die man einfach die Leute eintragen kann deren blödes unterbelichtetes Gesabbel man nicht mehr sehen will (zb Inu-Id  )?


----------



## ananas45 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Atropa am 07.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tag wo hier vBulletin aufschlägt gebe ich meine Sterne ab



wenn ich die Sterne kriege dann bin ich dafür    

nein, im Ernst:


			
				Spassbremse am 12.12.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also KEIN neues Forensystem, dafür aber neue Smilies, bitte!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				freak am 09.12.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass dieses Forum hier ausgedient hat. Es gibt einfach bessere und voll ausgereifte Forensoftware - das soll keine Kritik an den Entwicklern hier sein - unter anderem das vBulletin. Man kann die Optionen genau einstellen, dann ist alles genauso übersichtlich und schlicht wie in diesem Forum.
> 
> Ich kann natürlich auch diejenigen verstehen, die wie ich schon Jahre mit dieser Software hier glücklich sind, aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man sich nach ein paar Wochen der "Trauer" und der Umgewöhnung sehr gut mit einer anderen Software arrangieren kann.
> 
> ...



*unterschreib*

Habe auch in anderen Foren nicht das Problem der Unübersichtlichkeit, die hier oft angemahnt wird, im Gegenteil ich denke auch dort kann man durchaus gut zurechtkommen

Klar hängt man an liebgewonnen Sachen, aber ich schätze mal nach ein paar Wochen hätte sich die Aufregung gelegt und manch einer will das ein oder andere 0815-Feature vlt. auch nicht mehr missen  

Wenns dennoch nicht möglich sein sollte, macht halt einen Kompromiss:
Altes Design mit Umfragemöglichkeit und gaaaanz viel neuen Smilies   

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

PS: ich möchte mal wissen warum dann gleich soviele Mitglieder hier dem Forum den Rücken kehren wollen? Nur wegen einer Umstellung der Software? Kommt schon Leute man kanns auch übertreiben. Obwohl ich ja glaube das das eh bloß ne leere Drohung ist um ein bisschen Druck zu machen, nach der Umstellung seid ihr eh immer noch da - schliesslich ists die Community die euch hierhält und nicht die Foren-Software  , oder???


----------



## BlackDead (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.12.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich möchte mal wissen warum dann gleich soviele Mitglieder hier dem Forum den Rücken kehren wollen? Nur wegen einer Umstellung der Software? Kommt schon Leute man kanns auch übertreiben. Obwohl ich ja glaube das das eh bloß ne leere Drohung ist um ein bisschen Druck zu machen, nach der Umstellung seid ihr eh immer noch da - schliesslich ists die Community die euch hierhält und nicht die Foren-Software  , oder???




Der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier. 
Ich würde das alte Forum auch sehr vermissen wenn es einen neuen weichen müsste.   
Aber wenn schon vBulletin dann soll es möglichst so aussehen wie das alte Sytem.


----------



## Artemis-Fowl (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Kann jemand vielleicht einmal genau erklären was vBulletin eigentlich ist. Oder am besten würde ich es finden, wenn jemand den link eines mit vBulletin  laufenden Forums schreiben könnte.

Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## bsekranker (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Artemis-Fowl am 19.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand vielleicht einmal genau erklären was vBulletin eigentlich ist. Oder am besten würde ich es finden, wenn jemand den link eines mit vBulletin  laufenden Forums schreiben könnte.
> 
> Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus!


Den Dank kannst du dir sparen - ein kurzes Überfliegen des Threads hätte gereicht. 


Aber ich will ja nicht so sein:



			
				SebTh am 11.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, schaut euch mal das hier an:
> http://foren.gamaxx.de/index.php
> 
> Das ist vBulletin und in keiner Weise bunt. Und wir würden vBulletin - wenn wir es einführen sollten - im Stil der PC Games halten. Also kein rosa oder quitschgelb  Sachlich und erwachsen, nicht überladen und unübersichtlich. So stelle ich persönlich mir das vor. Kiddobunte Foren sind weder schön noch sonst irgendwas.


----------



## Arizona (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Moinoin 

aus der Sicht der User, lässt sich vBulletin wunderbar so anpassen, dass man fast keinen Unterschied merkt und nur die verbesserten Funktionen mit drin hat.
Es gibt eine Menge sehr guter klarer Designs bzw Templates dafür, entweder sehr sachlich, wie z.B. das von Joomla.de http://www.joomlaportal.de/ oder grafisch sehr aufwendig,  wie z.B. die Spieleforen bei onlinwelten.com http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1922

Die Jungs von PC Games online bekommen das bestimmt einwandfrei hin, damit sich die "alten Forenhasen" hier weiterhin wohl fühlen 

Viel wichtiger aber ist das was bei vBulletin unter der Haube steckt, also die Vorteile, die es für die Admins und Mods bietet. Wer mal mit vBulletin gearbeitet hat, es installiert, angepasst und eben administriert hat, der weiss was er an vBulletin hat.

/edit: und der Support ist gut, die Updates unkompliziert einzupflegen, darüber hinaus soll es sehr recourcenschonend mit der DB und dem Server umgehen 

MfG

Ari


----------



## Succer (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Kann man nicht die propagierten Vorteile von vB hier einbauen? oder ist das technisch nicht möglich?

Was mich beim überfliegen der verschiedenen gelinkten Foren hier tierisch gestört hat ist: _Muss das alles so RIESIG sein?_ das stört mich allerdings gewaltig.


----------



## Hombre3000 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Wuahaha vB. Hat doch jedes Forum und nervt mich nur.

Der Aufbau und die schlichtheit von pcg ist einer der Gründe warum ich mich hier niedergelassen habe.
Mich haben die Style wechsel schon genervt. 

Jaja früher war alles besser 

Demnach, lasst es so.

Gruß Hombre


----------



## Evil (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

vBulletin [x]

und sei es nur aus dem Grund, das man dieses lästige Zitat in Zitat in Zitat [...] nicht mehr hat.

Obwohl, allein die vernünftige Suchfunktion ist schon einen Wechsel wert...


----------



## Succer (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

So oder so, falls ihr umstellen solltet. Dann muss auf jeden Fall sowohl die TOP- THEMEN als auch MEINE DISKUSSIONEN übernommen werden!  

[edit] gibbet eigentlich die Möglichkeit, eine Funktion in ein Forum einzubauen mit der ich erkennen kann ob jemand meinen Post gequotet hat so das man nicht immer den ganzen Thread durchsuchen muss, ob jemand auf meinen Post reagiert?

Das währe in jedem Fall mal was sinnvolles, egal ob vB oder nicht...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

vBulletin hat mit Sicherheit seine Vorteile und es gibt auch zwei, drei Funktionen die mir hier fehlen u.a. eine bessere Suchfunktion. Aber Fakt ist, es sieht einfach beschissen aus. Ich habe noch nicht ein vB-Forum gesehen das mich zumindest nicht abgeschreckt hätte. Bunte Schriften, hässliche Oberfläche, unübersichtliche Menüs, DX9-Effekte in den riesigen Signaturen ... zum Kotzen. Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich hier, ich liebe diese Schlichtheit an Layout und Funktionalität. Ihr seid einzigartig - wollt ihr das einfach so wegwerfen? Wenn hier einige sagen dass sie vor vB flüchten würden dann würd ich das an eurer Stelle sehr ernst nehmen, liebes System. Überlegt euch gut ob es das wert ist. Selbst die Hälfte aller Sternis ist dagegen. 

*Bitte kein vBulletin*  

Aber ich schliesse mich der Forderung vieler meiner Vorredner an: 
Zusätzliche Smilies (*!aber auf keinen Fall ein neues Design!*)

SSA


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

wenn hier vbulletin kommt bin ich weg. 



Spoiler



wehe jetzt zitiert das einer und bittet um vbulletin


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Evil am 25.12.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> vBulletin [x]
> 
> und sei es nur aus dem Grund, das man dieses lästige Zitat in Zitat in Zitat [...] nicht mehr hat.
> 
> Obwohl, allein die vernünftige Suchfunktion ist schon einen Wechsel wert...


ich finde, es müsste nur dieser zitat haken neben dem Antworten button standartmässig nicht gesetzt sein...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Evil am 25.12.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> vBulletin [x]
> 
> und sei es nur aus dem Grund, das man dieses lästige Zitat in Zitat in Zitat [...] nicht mehr hat.



Hm, was genau findest du daran lästig? Ich finde das eigentlich recht praktisch und auf Anhieb fällt mir jetzt auch keine übersichtlicherere Lösung ein. Zumal man die Zitate so auch recht einfach bearbeiten kann - finde ich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ra-Tiel (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Me schrieb:
			
		

> Me schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dass nur um dann unten ein "Ack" oder sowas hinzusetzen.

Wie wär's mit einer Einstellung dass man maximal nur 3-5 Zitate ineinanderschachteln kann und alle "älteren" Quotes automatisch wegfallen?


----------



## crackajack (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				MICHI123 am 05.01.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, es müsste nur dieser zitat haken neben dem Antworten button standardmässig nicht gesetzt sein...


Super, dann weiß niemand mehr auf was oder wem du eigentlich antwortest. (Stell dir einfach vor ich hätte geantwortet ohne deinen Text.... wenn ich direkt dahinter stehen würde, geht es ja noch, aber wenn nicht....  )
Außer in der thread ansicht, die wohl nur eine Minderheit nutzt.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 05.01.2007 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit einer Einstellung dass man maximal nur 3-5 Zitate ineinanderschachteln kann und alle "älteren" Quotes automatisch wegfallen?


Jeder der halbwegs sinnvoll antwortet wird nie über 2-3 hinauskommen.

So verhunzte Endlosketten findet man doch sowieso eher in sinnlosen Spamthreads, wo es mehr oder weniger egal ist, wie zitiert wird, weil sowieso fast nur Müll drinsteht.  

dieser thread ist imo ein gutes Beispiel, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist selbst elendig lange posts auch schön mit Zitaten vollzutexten ohne das es unübersichtlich wird und ohne zuviel/unnötiges zitiert wird.

PS
@ admins
Wo bleiben die "dringend benötigten" und mehrfach geforderten Smilies.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Gerade das es anders ist als die anderen Foren, dass macht das Forum hier zu etwas ganz besonderem. Wenn man jetzt auf vBulletin umstellen würde, dann wäre man genauso 08/15 wie die anderen Foren. Ich finde vBulletin sieht einfach mega-beschissen aus. Ich kann da echt nur hoffen, dass die Admins hier vernünftig sind und nicht umstellen.
Ich liebe das Forum einfach, wie es ist


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				crackajack am 05.01.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 05.01.2007 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wer sich konkret auf eine aussage von jemand anderem bezieht kann den Haken ja einfach setzen.
Aber mir is das wurscht, solange nicht solche endlos zitatketten wie oben angedeutet entstehen passt das schon.


----------



## buxbunny (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/index.php
ein sehr bekanntes bulletin board. man kann ja das design anpassen und den standartscheiß wegmachen. 
und dann würde es neue Smilies geben  *freu*
mfg backsbannie


----------



## Rafioso (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich empfehle jedem Boardsolution zu verwenden 
Ist echt super!

http://www.boardsolution.de


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Rafioso am 06.01.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle jedem Boardsolution zu verwenden
> Ist echt super!
> 
> http://www.boardsolution.de


Ist ja auch ganz nett, aber ich seh bei allen alternativen Vorschlägen immer das Problem dass die Ansichten viel zu breit sind als dass sie in die bisherige Breite passen könnten.

Ich will zB auf gar keinen Fall auf die letzten 3 (oder sind's sogar 5  ) Posts in der Newsansicht verzichten, also dass ich nicht extra ins Forum muss um die ersten bzw letzten Kommentare zu einer News (oder Special, oder Download, oder ...) anzuschauen. Ich will's also *nicht* so haben wie bei der G



Spoiler



ammel


star.


----------



## Evil (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.01.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch ganz nett, aber ich seh bei allen alternativen Vorschlägen immer das Problem dass die Ansichten viel zu breit sind als dass sie in die bisherige Breite passen könnten.


Die sind doch alle flexibel in der Breite. Du kannst auch ein vB in das bisschen Platz zwängen, der hier zur Verfügung steht.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.01.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will zB auf gar keinen Fall auf die letzten 3 (oder sind's sogar 5  ) Posts in der Newsansicht verzichten, also dass ich nicht extra ins Forum muss um die ersten bzw letzten Kommentare zu einer News (oder Special, oder Download, oder ...) anzuschauen. Ich will's also *nicht* so haben wie bei der G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einstellungssache, nur weil die GameStar es anders hat, bedeutet es nicht, dass diese Ansicht für die Newsbeiträge im vB nicht möglich ist


----------



## Ra-Tiel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Evil am 08.01.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind doch alle flexibel in der Breite. Du kannst auch ein vB in das bisschen Platz zwängen, der hier zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Einstellungssache, nur weil die GameStar es anders hat, bedeutet es nicht, dass diese Ansicht für die Newsbeiträge im vB nicht möglich ist


Wenn das möglich ist, und *denn auch tatsächlich so implementiert wird* dann ist's ja ok. *Tastatur bedrohlich in Richtung der PCG-Techies schwenk  *

Ich kenn halt bloß vB Foren wie das von WotC oder eben der Gamestar. Und die find ich dann als Ersatz für das aktuelle Forum doch unangebracht/unpassend.


----------



## Rafioso (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Außerdem wäre da noch die Möglichkeit das Forum auf ein neues Fenster zu verlinken


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Rafioso am 11.01.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wäre da noch die Möglichkeit das Forum auf ein neues Fenster zu verlinken


Igitt!


----------



## Klon1234 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Ich schließe mich den meisten an:

Das PCG Forum ist gut so wie es ist. Es hat Flair, es gibt genügend Funktionen und läuft wunderbar. Auf den ganzen neuen Dreck hab ich keine Lust. Deshalb gilt auch für mich:

vBulletin kommt - Ich gehe

Grüße


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Was mir vor kurzem erst aufgefallen ist....

...die Foren von 3DRealms laufen auch mit vBulletin und sehen mal gar nicht nach dem typischen überladenen Boards aus welche man sonst von der vBulletin Software kennt.

Also scheint die Software doch sehr anpassungsfähig zu sein was das Layout/die Optik angeht. Wenn tatsächlich mal vBulletin hier her kommt, dann bitte nur mit entsprechenden Anpassungen und nicht so eine Bloatware wie das GSPB.


----------



## Joe_2000 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*

Was wurde/ wird eigentlich aus der Idee? Besteht weiterhin der Gedanke eines Wechsels auf vB oder hat man sich entschieden, die Sache auf Eis zu legen?  :-o


----------



## Goddess (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Joe_2000 am 25.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wurde/ wird eigentlich aus der Idee? Besteht weiterhin der Gedanke eines Wechsels auf vB oder hat man sich entschieden, die Sache auf Eis zu legen?  :-o


Die ist hoffentlich, und trotz dem die Meinung "Ja ich will vBB" wenn auch nur knapp überwiegen, "gestorben". Die einzig wirklich sinnvolle Funktion die in vBB verfügbar ist, ist die möglichkeit Themen gleichen oder ähnlichen Inhalts "zusammenzufügen". Das fände ich hier auch recht praktisch! Aber das allein würde für mich nach wie vor noch keinen Umstieg rechtfertigen. Wenn sich diese Funktion aber auf anderem Weg einrichten lässt, wäre das eine geniale Ergänzung zur sonstigen administrativen Funktionalität des bestehenden Forums.


----------



## ich98 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Joe_2000 am 25.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wurde/ wird eigentlich aus der Idee? Besteht weiterhin der Gedanke eines Wechsels auf vB oder hat man sich entschieden, die Sache auf Eis zu legen?  :-o



ja, wurde auf Eis gelegt.

Quelle:


			
				MPO im Chat schrieb:
			
		

> <MPO> Wechsel kommt nicht in Frage
> <MPO> Wurde mal überlegt, macht aber hinten und vorne keinen Sinn
> <MPO> Man gibt die Möglichkeit aus der Hand, Speziallösungen zu entwickeln für die community und fängt sich im Gegensatz dazu einen Berg von Sicherheitslücken ein


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				ich98 am 28.02.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 25.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut so, eine weise und richtige Entscheidung


----------



## DawnHellscream (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				Klon1234 am 11.01.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich den meisten an:
> 
> Das PCG Forum ist gut so wie es ist. Es hat Flair, es gibt genügend Funktionen und läuft wunderbar. Auf den ganzen neuen Dreck hab ich keine Lust. Deshalb gilt auch für mich:
> 
> ...



so gesehen sidn die meisten aber nach quickpol für bulletin oder es ist ihnen zumindest egal ...

und wer seine wahl des forums von so ner nebensächlichkeit wie das aussehen abhängig macht .....


also mir ist es tatsächlich vollkommen egal, sollange qualität innendrin stimmt ...ausserdem sollte man nicht so ne große angst vor neuheiten haben 

und zum kommentar " üüääähh ..is ja dann 08/15"


----------



## Succer (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				ich98 am 28.02.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 25.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sieht es denn technisch aus, diese Funktionen wie Thread zusammen fügen und die tollle Suchfunktion hier mit der momentanen Forensoftware umzusetzen?


----------



## TBrain (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 28.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> so gesehen sidn die meisten aber nach quickpol für bulletin oder es ist ihnen zumindest egal ...



Also die meisten wissen/ wussten nichtmal was es ist (Dazu zähle ich mich auch).

Die Forensoftware hier finde ich in einigen Bereichen sehr angenehm und gut zu handlen   Dass der Umstieg nicht kommt finde ich sehr gut


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. März 2007)

*AW: vBulletin oder das alte Forum? Wer ist für vBulletin mit mehr Funktionen, Mini-Spielen und weiteren Extras?*



			
				ich98 am 28.02.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 25.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gott sei dank. Das wäre nach der nervtötenden Werbeoffensive der letzten Wochen wirklich am Rande des erträglichen gewesen. Damit wäre pcgames.de zu einem austauschbaren Massenprodukt geworden und somit das letzte Stückchen Individualität verloren gegangen. 

SSA


----------

